# 怎么了？不是用uft-8的吗？

## kohno

怎么都用gbk发贴啊？  :Confused: 

----------

## wangxiaohu

 *kohno wrote:*   

> 怎么都用gbk发贴啊？ 

 

啊呀。。。忘了设置成UTF-8发了。。。。。这笨脑子。。。

----------

## sunmoon1997

还是都用 utf-8 吧。

----------

